# GFX Card for Moderate Gaming!



## VarDOS (Mar 17, 2010)

*Budget = 6 - 6.5k MAX.*
*Current rig Specs*
  CPU : C2D E4500
  Motherboard : Intel D946GZis
  RAM : 3GB DDR2 667MHz
  Monitor : SAMSUNG Sync Master 17" @ 1280 x 720, BUT Going to get 32"HDTV
*I've 450W Circle PSU.*
*I will be using it for Casual Gaming and To view HD Movies On HDTV so HDMI is strongly recommended.*
*Game Resolution will be 1280 x 720p*
*Both Nvidia/ATI will work.
*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 17, 2010)

FIRST I RECOMMEND THAT YOU UPGRADE YOUR PSU TO CORSAIR VX450 W

then you can get a Palit GF GTS250 512MB DDR-III for around 6.2k


----------



## piyush2202 (Mar 17, 2010)

get a GeForce 9800GT (6k) or a GTS 250 (8k). both are good cards for moderate gaming. if you can, i'd also suggest you buy 2 sticks of 2GB 800mhz RAM from either Kingston, Transcend or Corsair. They should be cheap and easily available. Dynet has high latency and 667mhz will hinder your performance.

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> FIRST I RECOMMEND THAT YOU UPGRADE YOUR PSU TO CORSAIR VX450 W
> 
> then you can get a Palit GF GTS250 512MB DDR-III for around 6.2k


where did you get a GTS 250 for 6.2k??  Please let me know that is really a sweet deal!!


----------



## GhostRecon (Mar 17, 2010)

I think XFX HD 5670(512 MB) @ ~6K will also be a good deal. Although a 32 inch LCD monitor will need HD 5770 at least.

5670 is good upto 1600X1200 resolution gaming.....


----------



## beelzebub360 (Mar 17, 2010)

*XFX HD 5670(512 MB) @ ~6K will also be a good deal..
Its Perfomance is Good As Well & for ur Purpose..
Nd Future proof as well[Direct X 11 Features]*


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 17, 2010)

GhostRecon said:


> I think XFX HD 5670(512 MB) @ ~6K will also be a good deal. Although a 32 inch LCD monitor will need HD 5770 at least.
> 
> 5670 is good upto 1600X1200 resolution gaming.....





beelzebub360 said:


> *XFX HD 5670(512 MB) @ ~6K will also be a good deal..
> Its Perfomance is Good As Well & for ur Purpose..
> Nd Future proof as well[Direct X 11 Features]*



why both of you are after XFX? when Sapphire giving same card + better cooling at just 5.3k (5.5k inc tax). any good reason? availability?


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 18, 2010)

does 1GB GFX card and 512MB GFX card matters?


----------



## piyush2202 (Mar 18, 2010)

^^
Not much for moderate gaming. But if you crank up the graphics, you'd notice the textures take a few seconds to load (that too only in highly demanding games).


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> does 1GB GFX card and 512MB GFX card matters?



Ya it matters only if u increase the resolution..then a 1GB card will be handy...

in graphics wise both will be same...even if u compare a 4GB with 512MN card...


----------



## GhostRecon (Mar 18, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> why both of you are after XFX? when Sapphire giving same card + better cooling at just 5.3k (5.5k inc tax). any good reason? availability?



Sapphire - 2 yrs warranty
XFX - Lifetime limited warranty 

(Wish I had seen this b4 purchase  )

Ref - *www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=634128

Also yes availability of XFX is greater in India than Sapphire...


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 18, 2010)

I decided to go for HD5670. I asked PrimeABGB about its cost, its for 5.5k.

Is it a good card? and also will it support gaming at 1280 x 720 and (1440 x 900 if I use my bro's monitor.)

Also can it work on my current power supply? or Should i upgrade it.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 18, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> Also can it work on my current power supply? or Should i upgrade it.



what your PSU? a good 400W PSU will be enough. something like VIP/Gigabyte/FSP (all will cost between 2-2.5k). corsair, Seasonic, Tagan will give headroom for future upgrades but will cost more.



GhostRecon said:


> Sapphire - 2 yrs warranty
> XFX - Lifetime limited warranty
> 
> (Wish I had seen this b4 purchase  )
> ...



well lifetime means how long years? still good thing. & yah, true. availability is better for XFX.



Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> does 1GB GFX card and 512MB GFX card matters?



5% faster at medium resolution. at high resolution 1Gb card will give playable FPS whereas 512Mb may lag a bit.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 18, 2010)

> where did you get a GTS 250 for 6.2k??  Please let me know that is really a sweet deal!!



but it is available at lynx india at 6.2k

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

here is the link-
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=2975&category_slug=gts-series


----------



## Revolution (Mar 19, 2010)

+1 for Ati HD 5670.....


----------



## beelzebub360 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> why both of you are after XFX? when Sapphire giving same card + better cooling at just 5.3k (5.5k inc tax). any good reason? availability?



*
Yes AVAilability.. 
& also
Sapphire - 2 yrs warranty

XFX -Limited Lifetime warranty*


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks guys,

will HD5670 work @ [1280 x 720p and 1440 x 900] Resoultions on games like CRYSIS, GTA IV, COD MW2, ASSA CREED.....

and also 
HD5670 comes with HDMI?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 19, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> will HD5670 work @ [1280 x 720p and 1440 x 900] Resoultions on games like CRYSIS, GTA IV, COD MW2, ASSA CREED.....
> 
> ...


yup
its a good value for money card
take a look
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5670,2533.html

yes it comes with a hdmi
Integrated HDMI 1.3 output with Deep Color, xvYCC wide gamut support,  and high bit-rate audio         Max resolution: 1920x1200


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2010)

First of all, you really need a better PSU.

Gigabyte Superb 460w for 2.3k or Tagan TG-500 for 3.1k.


----------



## VarDOS (Mar 19, 2010)

What if I use 2 PSU?
I've my Old PC's 300W PSU. If I use that PSU specially for GFX card then?

Sorry My PSU is 400W


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 18, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> What if I use 2 PSU?
> I've my Old PC's 300W PSU. If I use that PSU specially for GFX card then?
> 
> Sorry My PSU is 400W



You cannot use 2 PSUs on a single system..

can you??


----------



## VarDOS (Apr 18, 2010)

^yes, if u a hotwire PSU. It can be done.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 18, 2010)

No need of branded PSU if its only for HD 5670.I have Saphire HD 5670 and my PSU is zebronics 450W Sata Plus.Now i can play NFS Shift in 1600 X 900 @ 60 FPS.I havnt tried other new games.Assassins Creed also runs in 1600 X 900 @ 60 FPS

P.S  My board is HT1 @1000Mhz having PCIe 1.0


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 18, 2010)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> ^yes, if u a hotwire PSU. It can be done.





Didn't know that,
Thank You 

Could you kindly further elaborate on the hotwire PSU aspect, perhaps with a guide or tutorial?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 18, 2010)

^^
You can take an ATX Power switching adapter for the PSU and then it'll work....

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------

Here is what it looks like-

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/adapter_for_switching_on_po.jpg


----------



## VarDOS (Apr 18, 2010)

@insane

*www.techwarelabs.com/guides/misc_mod/psumod/


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 23, 2010)

gpu for gta 4 and mafia2 with hd settings under 7-8k


----------

